# συνομολογώ



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 18, 2009)

Τί θα πεί το ρήμα "συνομολογώ" εδώ; Χρησιμοποιείται σωστά;

Στοιχεία αντιθετικά και δυαδικά συνομολογούν στην αποπεράτωση της πλοκής. Από τη μια ο μεγάλος πλούτος και από την άλλη η φτώχεια της κυπριακής κοινωνίας των προηγούμενων αιώνων θα μας αποκαλύψουν την ύπαρξη ενός προδομένου έρωτα και μιας ανεκπλήρωτης αγάπης.

http://cncminustv.blogspot.com/2009/08/blog-post_09.html

Σίμων


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2009)

Κανονικά, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, συνομολογώ σημαίνει συμφωνώ επισήμως μέσω συμβολαίου.

συνομολογώ [sinomoloγó] -ούμαι : συνάπτω συμφωνία, κυρίως για επίσημη γραπτή συμφωνία μεταξύ κρατών ή μεταξύ ιδιωτών, ενώπιον συμβολαιογράφου.

Εδώ νομίζω ότι το χρησιμοποιεί μεταφορικά εννοώντας "συνεργάζονται, συμπράττουν", come together.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Πάντως η αρχική σημασία τού _συνομολογώ_ είναι "ομολογώ τα αυτά μετ' άλλου, συμφωνώ".
Επιπλέον, καταγράφεται σε λεξικά και η σημασία _συνομολογώ_ "έρχομαι σε συνεννόηση".


----------



## Tsialas (Dec 19, 2009)

Το "συνομολογώ" σημαίνει αυτό που σήμαινε το αρχαίο "ομο-λογώ", δηλαδή "λέω τα ίδια", "συμφωνώ", "συνάπτω συμφωνία".

Από τη σημασία του "συμφωνώ" υπάρχει η μετάβαση (ήδη από την κλασική εποχή) στη σημασία του "βεβαιώνω, αναγνωρίζω, δηλώνω δημόσια" και έτσι στο διάβα των αιώνων χάθηκε η σημασία του πρώτου συνθετικού, οπότε χρειάστηκε στα νεότερα χρόνια η πρόθεση "συν" στον νεολογισμό του "συνομολογώ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2009)

Όπως φαίνεται και στη λίστα Similar Threads, στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης, μια άλλη συζήτηση για το συνομολογώ έχει γίνει εδώ.


----------

